# Did you know my cob?



## DayleAshley (19 April 2012)

Did you know my cob?????

He is a 14.1hh(ish) skewbald gelding. Passport says he was born 2003, although dentist reckons he could be a year younger. Passport also says he was gelded 2008 in Deal, although passport was originally issued to someone in Paignton. Name on passport is Dark although he was known as Kevin when I got him from Bluebarn, Ashford in 2010. He was unbroken but back lady thinks he may have been driven. He hated having his feet picked up when I got him but wasnt aggressive. His only distingushing feature is whats described as a whorl on his passport but I think its a scar in the shape of a 'C'. Also has what looks like barbed wire scarring across his hind quaters. Any info would be greatly received 









http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=4771&pictureid=16359


----------



## DayleAshley (19 April 2012)

Cant seem to post a photo but theres a couple in my album on my profile.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 April 2012)

Don't know him, but he's lovely.


----------



## DayleAshley (19 April 2012)

thank u


----------



## fatpiggy (19 April 2012)

My mare has strange straight lines on her hindquarters which are only visible in her summer coat - they are whip marks  so you could be right about the driving.


----------



## DayleAshley (19 April 2012)

I thought they were whip marks but was told by a few people that they were more likely to be barbed wire???? Strange????? His are only visible at certain times, and when his coats wet.


----------



## Alliya (19 April 2012)

fatpiggy said:



			My mare has strange straight lines on her hindquarters which are only visible in her summer coat - they are whip marks  so you could be right about the driving.
		
Click to expand...

The other thing it might be she might of been covered by someone with shoes on (clenches raised) stallion or a wishful thinking gelding


----------



## fatpiggy (19 April 2012)

No, she's a maiden mare and they are 95% on her left flank - a schooling or cutting whip almost certainly.


----------



## Alliya (21 April 2012)

fatpiggy said:



			No, she's a maiden mare and they are 95% on her left flank - a schooling or cutting whip almost certainly.
		
Click to expand...

But has she been turned out in a mixed field my homebred mare was pestered by a so called placid cob gelding when she was 4 he was seen properly covering her costing me a nice vet bill as he injured her and took her out of work for the summer, i bred from her at 10 years old when she had proved herself under saddle


----------



## DayleAshley (15 May 2012)

bump


----------

